# first pic post



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Dont have any pistols yet- permit in the mail but here is one of my many long guns


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

*Hey it worked!*

I always have trouble figuring out how to post pics on a new forum, but this one was easy. This a savage action that I bought as a complete rifle in 30-06 at a local pawn shop for $200 I then took off the barrel and stock and sold them. Then I screwed on a custom Shilen match barrel in .308 and put it in a Duramax stock, along with a Viper 6.5x20 scope.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

*the results*

This is a 5 shot 300 yard group with factory ammo. I have not got a good handload worked up yet. Once I do this rifle should easily do 1 hole groups at 300


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice! How much did that barrel cost? I have a Savage 110 in 30-06 and have plans for some mods to it. I have an old one so the first thing I'm going to do is drop in some kind of after market trigger. I am also going to replace the stock and now all of a sudden, I'm thinking of a new barrel!

Thanks for the pics!:smt023


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

*barrel cost*

The barrel was just under $300, and I forgot to mention that I replaced the factory trigger with a riflebasix sav II trigger.

Also this build started as a model 110 just like yours


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

That is unbelievable. I am happy with that group at 100 yards, with hand loads.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

And nice looking & shooting rifle too.

:smt1099


----------



## Sniper21 (Jan 9, 2010)

very grouping thats some good shooting


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats one mean looking weapon. I like it.:smt023


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

tropicmaster said:


> Dont have any pistols yet- permit in the mail but here is one of my many long guns


With that, you don't need a pistol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice rifle


----------

